# A new dog in my future?  What have I done?



## jgedde (Jun 21, 2012)

My daughter's elementary school scores kids on a 1 through 4 scale.  3 being satisfactory, 4 being exceptional.  From what I understand, very few kids get fours.  This is supposed to "give them something to strive for".  She has been getting straight threes since she started school.

She's a huge animal lover, especially horses and dogs.  She's been asking for another dog (in addition to our "dumb as a stump", but sweet and very well behaved Beagle) for almost a year.  In a moment of lapse of judgment, whilst in realization that reading is vitally important, I told her if she scored a 4 in reading on her report card, I'd get her a Lab or a Golden Retriever.  I said to myself "she'll never get a four - they just don't give 'em out".

Today the report card came home...  Not one, not two, but three fours: A four in reading, a four in gym, and a four in science.

What have I done!  I'm very proud of her and she worked hard to get those marks.  I guess I have to put my money where my mouth is and get another dog...  Did I put my foot in my mouth or what?

John


----------



## PIKEMAN (Jun 21, 2012)

No,you are teaching her about hard work and its rewards, and also teaching her that her Dad is a man of his word. Good Job!


----------



## 8ntsane (Jun 21, 2012)

Well Dad
Looks like you made a deal, and best stick to it, she did. :biggrin:
You should be happy she is doing so well. Good for her :thumbzup:
Im guessing next time you make a deal with the little ones, you will think it over before hand, :banghead:

Its all good, you be attached to the new dog in short order, and it will become part of the family, Thats what you,ve done :biggrin:


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 22, 2012)

With dog food prices at a all time high-------think small dog----:thinking:


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 22, 2012)

Looks like youre shopping for a Golden.  My Golden, Hally is a sweetheart.  Good all around dog and great squirell hunter in her younger days.  Get busy Dad and get that girl the dog you promised.  All of my pack (all 6 of em) including the golden came from the pound or through adoption from bad homes and every one turned out to be great and loyal dogs.
Bob


----------



## burnrider (Jun 22, 2012)

> All of my pack (all 6 of em) including the golden came from the pound or through adoption from bad homes and every one turned out to be great and loyal dogs.



Same for ours


----------



## bcall2043 (Jun 22, 2012)

jgedde said:


> ............... In a moment of lapse of judgment, whilst in realization that reading is vitally important, I told her if she scored a 4 in reading on her report card, I'd get her a Lab or a Golden Retriever. I said to myself "she'll never get a four - they just don't give 'em out".
> 
> Today the report card came home... Not one, not two, but three fours: A four in reading, a four in gym, and a four in science.
> 
> ...



John, 
It's a good thing you did not offer to get her another dog if she got a 4 in math. She might have learned how to figure that if one 4 is good for 1 dog then three 4's would = 3 dogs.:thinking:

Enjoy the two dogs.

Benny


----------



## jgedde (Jun 23, 2012)

Well I tried some good ole fasioned horse trading and went so far as to suggest a trip to Disney...  She almost bit, then decided, nope Disney is a week, the dog is friend for a "long time."

To make a long story short, we were in the right place at the right time and found a 12 week old female Golden Retriever - AKC with lineage from a breeder.   Check out the newest member of our family...  So far she's working out just fine,  a bit of chewing, but I expect that.  No "growing pains" or shyness what so ever.  Total 180 from my Beagle.  She hid behind a door for two days.






Cheers,
John


----------



## jgedde (Jun 23, 2012)

bcall2043 said:


> John,
> It's a good thing you did not offer to get her another dog if she got a 4 in math. She might have learned how to figure that if one 4 is good for 1 dog then three 4's would = 3 dogs.:thinking:
> 
> Enjoy the two dogs.
> ...



Good point!  I'm surprized she didn't get it in math.  That's her favorite subject.

John


----------



## jim18655 (Dec 4, 2017)

Golden pups are "land sharks" but will grow out of it soon. My wife didn't think we would survive our pup's younger days.
They look like they'll be best friends.


----------



## dlane (Dec 4, 2017)

Should of grown out of it by now


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 5, 2017)

You, or she, made a great choice, Goldens are great friends.


----------



## magu (Dec 9, 2017)

Congratulations on the dog and the hard working daughter! 

You could have taken it as an opportunity to teach her how government works: shown her some pictures of cute puppies then bought yourself a new mill.


----------



## dlane (Dec 9, 2017)

At 5yrs old now has it gone thru obedience classes yet, best thing for the dog , better for the owner


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 10, 2017)

Just tracking this thread now.
Good job!!

Added bonus is that if she has responsibilities for feeding, grooming, going with to the vet, picking up after, etc, it will teach her life long responsibilities.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 10, 2017)

Just remind her she needs to help with its care and feeding cleaning its a long haul owning a dog . We have a runt terrier mix who now is 15 years old but he's been the best dog ever.


----------



## eugene13 (Dec 12, 2017)

Dog is God spelled backwards, I've had twelve in my life so far, good luck with your puppy.


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 12, 2017)

Three 4s should of gotten a horse, no.


----------



## FLguy (Dec 15, 2017)

jgedde said:


> My daughter's elementary school scores kids on a 1 through 4 scale.  3 being satisfactory, 4 being exceptional.  From what I understand, very few kids get fours.  This is supposed to "give them something to strive for".  She has been getting straight threes since she started school.
> 
> She's a huge animal lover, especially horses and dogs.  She's been asking for another dog (in addition to our "dumb as a stump", but sweet and very well behaved Beagle) for almost a year.  In a moment of lapse of judgment, whilst in realization that reading is vitally important, I told her if she scored a 4 in reading on her report card, I'd get her a Lab or a Golden Retriever.  I said to myself "she'll never get a four - they just don't give 'em out".
> 
> ...


  All for a very good reason. Be a proud Dad and buy the dog she wants.


----------



## core-oil (Dec 15, 2017)

JGeddie, Looks like your little daughter and her new dog have bonded already, A picture of happiness. A good reward for her hard work.


----------



## Uncle Buck (Dec 15, 2017)

Good job dad! You can never go wrong with a Labrador or a Golden Retriever! I had an AKC yellow lab, incredibly intelligent dog. The a lab/pointer mix that was a rescue dog and also a fantastic dog. The day I put the lab/pointer mix down I brought home our current dog, a Lab/pit mix from the shelter.

I hate to admit that I did not notice the dog was a lab/pit mix until she had been with us for over a week! I later read that when a Lab is bred with any other breed the Lab supposedly is always the dominant part of the dog.


----------



## jgedde (Sep 24, 2018)

I know I posted this thread six years ago, but I figured a follow up would be nice...  Long story short, best idea.  Cassie is 6 and my daughter is now 13.  Cassie is a wonderful dog, is VERY well behaved.  She happiest with an ear scratching and a ball in her mouth - best at the same time!  Cassie and my daughter Emily (for whom the pup was purchased) are best of friends and are inseparable.   While Cassie is loving and affectionate to us all, she is so much more devoted to Emily than anyone else.   The dog worships the ground she walks on and it's obvious Emily is her favorite.  She is very protective of her, and I don't worry about her when she goes out if the dog is with her. 

John


----------

